# An Adult Halloween Party



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

A couple was getting ready to go to a Halloween party but the wife had a terrible headache. She told her husband to go anyway. After a short argument he agreed, and she took some aspirin and went to bed.

Later she awoke and felt great, so she decided to go to the party and see what her hubby did when she wasn't around. As soon as she arrived, she noticed him on the dance floor getting very friendly with every hottie in the place, and groping them when he could. 

She then cut in and rubbed close to him. When the song ended, he leaned over and whispered in her ear, "Let's go outside." So the two costumed characters snuck off and occupied themselves in one of the parked cars. 

Midnight was to be the unveiling of the party-goers, so she slipped out and went home before the clock struck twelve. 
When he got home she asked, "How was the party? Did you meet any interesting people?" 

He replied, ''You know me, dear. I don't have a good time when you're not with me. I ran into a few friends and we ended up in the basement playing poker. It wasn't very fun at all. But the guy I loaned my costume to had the time of his life!"


Homer..........Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

